# 2011 coolerdore build



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Alright i dont have my cooler YET its being shipped but heres what i got so far to start me out. Still got to get some news paper too.



















I know its nothing exciting and all seen it before but id figure id start out this build log somehow.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

just as a thought.
I recently put together a 100 Qt Coleman. And all i did was put News paper (a fair bit, like half full of crumpled papers). And closed it up for 3 or 4 days.
Smell gone. I was actually pretty suprised.

reason i say is because i saw the baking soda.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

socapots said:


> just as a thought.
> I recently put together a 100 Qt Coleman. And all i did was put News paper (a fair bit, like half full of crumpled papers). And closed it up for 3 or 4 days.
> Smell gone. I was actually pretty suprised.
> 
> reason i say is because i saw the baking soda.


Yeah im going to try and get some news paper and try that. Got baking soda because it was just incase and cheap


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Newspaper works great if you don't want to deal with baking soda or soap.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Cooler is comming in 2 days or so! :O


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Newspaper works great if you don't want to deal with baking soda or soap.


Yeah i got to find some newspaper somewheres.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice start Cl.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

What cooler did you end up getting? I'm in search of the right cooler for me. Thinking the coleman party stacker 33qt for limited space


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

When I set up my cooler last December, I just wiped the inside down with vanilla extract and let it sit overnight. Don't know where I got that idea, but smell was gone the next morning (after a rinse and dry).


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> When I set up my cooler last December, I just wiped the inside down with vanilla extract and let it sit overnight. Don't know where I got that idea, but smell was gone the next morning (after a rinse and dry).


:shocked:

ound:

Anyways, I know adding vanilla extract to paint will kill the paint smell, and I know the news paper trick works really well with a few drops of extract on the newspaper, but never heard of directly wiping down with it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey whatever works 

Looking forward to seeing it filled up with smokes!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> What cooler did you end up getting? I'm in search of the right cooler for me. Thinking the coleman party stacker 33qt for limited space


Coleman Xtreme 70 qt for 41 bucks shipped  i got 2 smokes today but there going to be gone before i know it.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

cigar_lover said:


> Coleman Xtreme 70 qt for 41 bucks shipped  i got 2 smokes today but there going to be gone before i know it.


I like your choice. I got the Coleman Xtreme 120 Quart, but all of the xtremes are built to keep ice for up to five days in 90 degree F weather, which sounds about right for inside my house in the peak weeks of summer.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I like your choice. I got the Coleman Xtreme 120 Quart, but all of the xtremes are built to keep ice for up to five days in 90 degree F weather, which sounds about right for inside my house in the peak weeks of summer.


very nice.. you put any pics in the coolidor topic?

i wanted the 120. But couldnt find one..


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

Good Luck with your build.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Goingyard said:


> Good Luck with your build.


Thanks! i got one more day of waiting on the cooler


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> Yeah i got to find some newspaper somewheres.


Just an idea for ya.... If you have a local newspaper that is close to you you can go there and get an ass load of "yesterday's" paper out of their recycling bin. You might have to go inside to ask but they always have them there.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

socapots said:


> very nice.. you put any pics in the coolidor topic?
> 
> i wanted the 120. But couldnt find one..


We can definitely fill all 120 quarts, so I think the larger the better. I like mine well enough, since I've added some sliding cedar shelves that allow for more storage and yet keep access to the lower level quick and easy.

If doing it all over again, I think I'd opt for the stand-up version with the inset slots for shelving. I don't know if they're spaced just right for our purposes, but I think they probably work out better in the end.

















(cooler a little messy at the moment, in honor of the shuckins style of storage...)


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck with your cooler, brother!

My procedure:

Wash it with a little bit of dish soap, a garden hose, and a scrub brush early in the morning. You'll want to be sure to rinse REALLY well, as some dish soaps can leave a smell. Then leave it outside in the sun, with the lid open, for the rest of the day. It sounds silly, but it works. I don't know if it's the heat from the sun or the bright light, or just being out in the fresh air, but leaving it outside in the sun goes a long way towards getting the plastic smell out. Then, that evening, bring it inside and close it up with the baking soda for a couple of days.

I haven't done the newspaper thing, but I've heard good things.

Are you going to use kitty litter or beads or what?

Good luck!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Good luck with your cooler, brother!
> 
> My procedure:
> 
> ...


Kitty litter


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

*subscribed* for pics and ideas


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Torqued said:


> *subscribed* for pics and ideas


Sorry to make you and everyone else wait. I am awaiting for stuff to arrive. Anyone want me to post pic's of my new torch lighters? there nothing special.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I kind of went the opposite route. I got a 33qt coleman party stacker. For now I don't foresee my stash filling up more than the 33qt and I need it to be portable and compact enough not to take up a sh!tload of room in my car when I pack my entire life into it and move back to school in august. A 70qt cooler is not so small. If I need to expand I'll probably just get another 33qt and they snap into each other which is cool. Once I'll be somewhere stable I'll go bigger. Good choice with the coleman extreme though!

On another note are you just going to go all passive or are you going to do what some people do for the wineadors with a computer fan to move the air a little? I found an old analog timer switch in my house and an old razor charger and I just ordered a computer fan off of newegg for $4 shipped. I'm going to do a thread about it when it all gets here but I'm just worried about the lack of a drain plug to run wires through so I will have to compromise the seal. The wires are thin though so it should be OK.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> I kind of went the opposite route. I got a 33qt coleman party stacker. For now I don't foresee my stash filling up more than the 33qt and I need it to be portable and compact enough not to take up a sh!tload of room in my car when I pack my entire life into it and move back to school in august. A 70qt cooler is not so small. If I need to expand I'll probably just get another 33qt and they snap into each other which is cool. Once I'll be somewhere stable I'll go bigger. Good choice with the coleman extreme though!
> 
> On another note are you just going to go all passive or are you going to do what some people do for the wineadors with a computer fan to move the air a little? I found an old analog timer switch in my house and an old razor charger and I just ordered a computer fan off of newegg for $4 shipped. I'm going to do a thread about it when it all gets here but I'm just worried about the lack of a drain plug to run wires through so I will have to compromise the seal. The wires are thin though so it should be OK.
> 
> Sorry for the long post!


I hardly can wait to see this.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I recently got a cooledor going. I filled it up half way with warm water, added no more than a cap full of bleach, closed lid, shook the hell out of it, drained. Filled with water again, shake again, drain. Set outside for a couple hours, smell gone. Put in kitty litter, put in cigar boxes, put in cigars, and its held steady at 65-67 since than. TOO EASY my friend.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Swany said:


> I recently got a cooledor going. I filled it up half way with warm water, added no more than a cap full of bleach, closed lid, shook the hell out of it, drained. Filled with water again, shake again, drain. Set outside for a couple hours, smell gone. Put in kitty litter, put in cigar boxes, put in cigars, and its held steady at 65-67 since than. TOO EASY my friend.


Really? and just simply filling with warm water and a capful of bleach shaking the upmost shit out of it and dumping it and filling with water again and shaking it and dump and then sit outside for a couple of hours got the plastic smell out!?!?!!?!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

So here we go the fed ex man was really nice too me today! thank god it got here before my step mom could see it haha










What is this big heavy box? Hmmmm










Oh that is a big cooler :O










Very spacey inside of it. Has that " plastic " smell too! need to get rid of it 

More to come !


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

hahaha sock's and shit everywhere my god i need to clean up my mess!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Also with my next paycheck i may pick up some Diesel OC cigars


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> i may pick up some Diesel OC cigars


OC?


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> OC?


Unholy cocktail

Diesel - Cigars International


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So... UC? :wink:


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> So... UC? :wink:


haha nice!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Cigar Lover!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice Cigar Lover!


You can call me matthew


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> You can call me matthew


Add it to your profile so it appears on your information to the left there.

<------


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Add it to your profile so it appears on your information to the left there.
> 
> <------


There we go


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Stop stealing my name!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Stop stealing my name!


Haha your name is matthew too? wow


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Swany said:


> I recently got a cooledor going. I filled it up half way with warm water, added no more than a cap full of bleach, closed lid, shook the hell out of it, drained. Filled with water again, shake again, drain. Set outside for a couple hours, smell gone. Put in kitty litter, put in cigar boxes, put in cigars, and its held steady at 65-67 since than. TOO EASY my friend.


I just did that to myne and it worked EXCELENT i think the smell is gone :smoke:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Newspaper works great if you don't want to deal with baking soda or soap.


But RAY, you told ME that if I *pee in the cooler* the alkalinity in my urine would abate the smell, was that just a *JOKE!* :gossip:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

dav0 said:


> But RAY, you told ME that if I *pee in the cooler* the alkalinity in my urine would abate the smell, was that just a *JOKE!* :gossip:


It also good for if your coolidor gets stung by a jelly fish.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

simplechords said:


> It also good for if your coolidor gets stung by a jelly fish.


Jellyfish? Maybe - but beware the SQUIDS!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah yeah! Yeah yeah!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Whoa heres what i got my phone failed to save some pics...

Package from my freind andrew :O










And here is from dav0 which is amazing and helpful!!!










I have a cigar tube but my phone did not save the pic il have to get that later.

Here is what it looks like and i actually need to sit down for a few minutes and organize it a whole lot better!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Your friend sent you a dozen netflix movies? :wink:

Looks good.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Your friend sent you a dozen netflix movies? :wink:
> 
> Looks good.


Haha nahh i just forgot to move those outta the way xD


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like your off to a good start Matthew!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

This thread is cracking me up. Great looking cooler. Unfortunatly, I just traded my XBOX for a wine fridge. So now, I have to fill that too. 

Glad the bleach thing worked. Enjoy your new cooledor.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Heres a few other thing my phone failed to save for god knows what reason.

Here is the two lighters i picked up wont work for cigars they get too hot! i ordered a tripple flame torch yesterday 










Here is my cigar tube










And the rather large can of butane!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Swany said:


> This thread is cracking me up. Great looking cooler. Unfortunatly, I just traded my XBOX for a wine fridge. So now, I have to fill that too.
> 
> Glad the bleach thing worked. Enjoy your new cooledor.


Yes thank you so much for the idea! it worked me out shaking 8 gallons of water twice but was worth it.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

got my cooler in today... giving the baking soda/water then newspaper idea a shot. I don't want to put chemicals in something I'll be storing my babies in. Now I just need to find some boxes to put in


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

cigar_lover said:


> Package from my freind andrew :O


You're welcome, Matt! I was just glad that I could help you out!

Now get that cooler up and running!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

So I haven't visited this thread in a while, seems like you have everything you need but lots-o-sticks to put in the cooler.

BTW, what does your hygro read with all the 1/2 boxes and KL in it? 

The reason I ask is that while 1/2 the cedar I sent you was in a cooler and "seasoned" 1/2 were from my "box pile" and it' occurs to me that some of those boxes may need to soak up some RH a bit before you actually put cigars in them.

Looking at them in the cooler make me realize just how much cedar there is.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

dav0 said:


> So I haven't visited this thread in a while, seems like you have everything you need but lots-o-sticks to put in the cooler.
> 
> BTW, what does your hygro read with all the 1/2 boxes and KL in it?
> 
> ...


It sits at 66/68 percent RH a tiny bit high but thats cause it sat at 62 then jumped up too too the 66/68 percent RH after i spritzed some water on it.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> It sits at 66/68 percent RH a tiny bit high but thats cause it sat at 62 then jumped up too too the 66/68 percent RH after i spritzed some water on it.


OK cool, then your makeshift "trays" are fine! Happy cigar collecting! :biggrin1:

The trick now is to buy them faster than you smoke them. :tape2:


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

dav0 said:


> OK cool, then your makeshift "trays" are fine! Happy cigar collecting! :biggrin1:
> 
> The trick now is to buy them faster than you smoke them. :tape2:


Haha if i get any more bombs its going to get rather full or if i run into anymore deals. :shocked:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> Haha if i get any more bombs its going to get rather full or if i run into anymore deals. :shocked:


Oh, so you already picked up your "Puff Started Kit"! :mad2:


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Oh, so you already picked up your "Puff Started Kit"! :mad2:


Haha puff started kit?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> Haha puff started kit?


You said you've already been bombed quite a bit, hence, the Puff Starter Kit!

I'm assuming you mean bombed with cigars, so you have something to put in the cooler already!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

dav0 said:


> You said you've already been bombed quite a bit, hence, the Puff Starter Kit!
> 
> I'm assuming you mean bombed with cigars, so you have something to put in the cooler already!


Yes i already have something in the cooler and im pretty happy about it. Anymore bombs im going to go ape shit cause its just so awesome.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> Yes i already have something in the cooler and im pretty happy about it. Anymore bombs im going to go ape shit cause its just so awesome.


You try the noobie trade yet? Or the noobie MAW (make a wish)?

These are fun for the new Puffer!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

dav0 said:


> You try the noobie trade yet? Or the noobie MAW (make a wish)?
> 
> These are fun for the new Puffer!


Il have to do the noobie trade when i have more of a collection. Noobie MAW is something i have not heard of.


----------

